# Comfortable living in Perth?



## Dreemskerry (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi 
I'm sure this question has been asked in various guises previously, so apologies...but...I've read so many differing perspectives on cost of living etc in Perth. 
I've been offered a job in Perth (package $250k) under 457 visa. We're a family of 4 (2 under 2) and would be looking to live somewhere close to the beach yet easily commutable to CBD (maybe Trigg way?). Given the expense of Perth is this a reasonable package to have a good lifestyle and still save a buck or two?? We're currently based in London but I'm looking to commute less and spend more time at home...
I was in Perth last week and distraught at paying $10 a beer but I assume (hope!) that's hotel prices and 'normal' living costs are somewhat more affordable?!


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

$250K??????? Thats more than enough to live an exeptionally lavish life!
Most families in perth leave on avarege of $140K (two incomes)


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

No $10 is pretty normal, hotel prices more lol. But if I had a package of $250 I'd consider myself quite rich! But if you would be comftable/happy depends on what lifestyle you are used to and are expecting! You would have to pay school fees for your kids whilst on a 457.


----------



## Dreemskerry (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks. I've seen posts where 250 is "breadline" apparently which worried me somewhat! I assumed they were the minority of views. 
At least my wifes desire for me to drink less beer will hold true at those prices!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

Breadline! The average Australian income is about $60000 as in the UK it is about £20000. So as you can see nowhere near breadline!


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

That's comparable to getting £170ish p/a does that look like breadline?


----------



## Jayceee (Feb 5, 2012)

Dreemskerry said:


> I was in Perth last week and distraught at paying $10 a beer but I assume (hope!) that's hotel prices and 'normal' living costs are somewhat more affordable?!


I presume your talking pints here, if you paid $10 for a Middy that was mega expensive.

$10 is over the odds for a Pint, the average price of a Pint in Australia is $8, which is what I pay in Melbourne. 

http://www.pintprice.com/region.php?/Australia/AUD.htm

At $8 a Pint costs 53.3% of the Australian minimum wage of $15 per hour.

53.3% of the UK minimum wage of GBP 6.08 per hour is GBP 3.24

As the minimum wage of both countries is a "living wage" based on the actual cost of living in each country this is the only accurate way to compare prices between the two countries. 

It's been several years since I've been to the UK but I'd say it's creeping up on GBP 3.24 for a Pint.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

Since when has the min wage been a living wage in the UK? That may be what they spout but have you actually tried to live on it? If it has to be supplemented with tax credits, housing & council tax benefits to enable you to keep a roof over your head it is hardly a living wage!


----------



## Jayceee (Feb 5, 2012)

A living wages means its just above the poverty line, its not intended to be the minimum you can live comfortably on. 

The point here is not whether you can live on it or not, it's that it's based on the true cost of living.

Which gives an accurate base line for cost of living comparisons rather than the populist, and utterly wrong, straight out exchange rate comparison that pass for the standard in these forums.


----------

